# Looking for Nigerian Dwarf kids near South Texas



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually helping a friend of mine look for 2 doelings. They really would prefer from good milking lines since they plan to milk them.... Do you know of anyone?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have a friend in College Station that has some young doelings for sale. http://www.udderlycountry.webs.com/ They are unregistered but I know the lineage, as I owned some of it. I also *may* have doelings available in spring, again, unregistered, but I milk all of my does and have good lines. And most of my kids this coming year will be crosses, except a couple of rare cases. http://www.knsfarm.com/ North of me is Honey Doe Farm, which has a GREAT herd, registered. Not sure when they are expecting kids. http://www.honeydoefarmsite.com/

There is a "breeder" in Texas....stay away from the name "Riley." Trust me.


----------

